# My SS France / SS Norway / SS Blue Lady Video



## Kolby (Jun 27, 2008)

This is a video i did today for a computer class at school. It highlights the life and death of the SS France. Comments are always appreciated. You can do so, either here or on youtube.

Thanks,
Kolby Hurt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_o8FuiInhDw&feature=channel_page


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

Excellent job Kolby, couple of minor spelling errors, but hey, I'm sure your teacher has been on your case!

Well done!


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Kolby,
Sorry I cant view your video but I am sure it would be great. I was always a great admirer of the "France" since I was given a tour of her in her first year way back in the 1960s. She was a great looking ship. I sailed wih Cunard in those days and our agent CGT arranged the tour for me when we were docked in Le Havre. Also used to see her on the North River Piers in New York City. In those days her great claim was as the longest liner in the world and she was also very fast. I did see her as Norway too a few times. The passing of such great ships is always a sad occassion. If you let me have your mailing address I will send you an original menu from the "Queen Mary".
Great to hear of your love of ships you are certainly not alone on this site.

Good Luck
Stuart Henderson
Charente France


----------



## R396040 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Kolby,
Finally figured out how to view your video and thought it was great. Views of France at NYC brought back good memories, but the latter views at the breakers yard in India were sad. The comparison between France and modern cruise ships (apartment blocks) was very true. Get in touch and I will send you the Queen Mary menu
Regards
Stuart H
France


----------

